# A Gun In A Movie.



## I_Hunt_Liberals (Dec 1, 2004)

*Which do you prefer?*​
Glocks?650.00%HK's?18.33%Sig?00.00%Beretta?18.33%Other?433.33%


----------



## I_Hunt_Liberals (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm trying to figure out which gun was used in the movie "3000 Miles To Graceland". The gun I'm referring to is the one that Kevin Costner was using at the end scene. The gun looked like a Colt m4 with 100 round snail drums.
Any ideas???


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Classy name, and post for that matter.


----------



## I_Hunt_Liberals (Dec 1, 2004)

But do you know whih gun it was??


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

dude i love ur screen name and it was an m4 but i dont think it was a 100 round drum im pretty sure it was a 50


----------

